# Geese have a mean attitude when wounded!?!?!?!



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Over the years of my goose hunting i have noticed that geese have the worst attitude of any animal i have ever met judging from personal experiences of a goose trying to beat me with its beak, flaps its wings, growl at me. Now i know when you hit the goose in the wing or something and it doesnt die it has a right to defend its self,right, but for such a little bird DANG!!!!

Anyone agree?


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Try Sandhill Crane hunting sometime. These birds are mean!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I may be a little bit mad if I was shot at too! I can't remember exactly how hard a goose can flap it's wings, but a goose's wing can break a human's arm with one flap!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> but a goose's wing can break a human's arm with one flap!


I hope your kidding...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just ask Chris Hustad about his arm - ouch! :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

870, wanna comment on the time you ran after the goose, and ya finally got up to him, only to turn your a$$ back around and run back to your blind, if I didn'tknow anybetter, I thought you sh!t yourself!!!! That thing was probably the meanest goose I'd ever seen..........made for a good laugh though, until he got the butt of an 870 to his head.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no i have had the meanest goose

Ok i go out there step on his back like instructed grabs it neck and then all of a sudden i let go for a second he starts running i go after him trying to grab his neck or kick him in the head WAM he flaps at me like a bunch of 500 bee's then he backs off i go after him agian WAM he DOGES my boot likes he neo from the matrix. My dad and grandpa are yelling at me because there are "people watching" even though the only house within 5 miles the people are in town. So finally i grab the dang thing and put it under our decoy. OK, so i think hes dead about an hour later when were packing up WAM he gets up and starts running and my grandpa jumps on his back and finally kills him.

Dang tough goose from HELL


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

cranehunter said:


> Try Sandhill Crane hunting sometime. These birds are mean!


I'm with CH on this one!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

what do the cranes do?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> what do the cranes do?


they smile at you before they are dead.. well a little sarcasm here. But yeah what do they do? same things as geese but give a harder whack? peck at you? well I've had some experiences with these gone mad geese!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, geese can definitely be mean in their last moments before death if they weren't dead when they hit the ground. I've had a few get up from under decoys or just laying out in the spread and take off running. I've also had more than a few turn to face me and hit, peck, and bite me after a nice little chase through the field. The worst one I ever had was one of the first geese I ever shot. I hit him at about 50 yards out and he sailed a good 200 yards before hitting the ground in the nearby pasture. When I went to get him, he immediately spread his wings out and stood his ground as I walked up to him, and then proceeded to bite the crotch of my coveralls and hold on for dear life as he beat my legs with his wings. It felt like getting hit in the leg with a baseball bat at about medium force. I finally got ahold of his neck and broke it, but not before he ripped a hole in the crotch of the white suit I was wearing over my coveralls. I guess it's like any other animal though, in that they want to fight for every minute they can get. All the more reason to respect them when afield.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a sandhill crane put his big head back like a snake and severly hurt my black lab's nose with it's beak and also my shins..hissed at me like a snake..took him out with bbs to the head..He weighed 12 lbs.

Also one mean goose fell in our bush blind and fell on my brother in law and beat on him with its wings and kicked with it's web feet..yeh they can growl


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sound alike you guys watch too much cartoon :lol: :lol: by the way I never shot Crane before but would like to see and how it goes ..


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Canada_Hunter said:


> > but a goose's wing can break a human's arm with one flap!
> 
> 
> I hope your kidding...


Actually I'm not. I learned that from some place I went to in either Bismarck or Winnepeg, I can't remember. I just remember it was on a school field trip, so where ever that was. I guess geese in zoos have wounded people like that before, it's a true fact.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Mach I hope you dont take your dog crane hunting again. That peck in the nose was ment for the eye. Good thing he missed you may be calling your dog Popeye.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Concerning the damage a goose can do: 18 years old, sitting in the front of a boat reaching out to pick up a goose I had just shot, the damn thing begins hitting me with the non-broken wing repeatedly. Next thing I know my dad is laughing his *** off, it feels like there is water everywhere, then I realize the moisture on my face is not water, it's blood. The bird hit me on the bone above my right eye, causing a nice cut. Luckily I was hunting with a physician, although he is a urologist, he looked at it and determined stitches were probably in order. Finally, after hunting until noon (the incident happened shortly after daybreak), and shooting quite a few birds, we return to his house where I was stitched up.

Nowadays, almost twenty years later, whenever I am picking up the birds, I attempt to have them dead already or both hands available,

Slider_01


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah no kidding^^^

im sick of this happening next time im just going to pull up and blow his head off :evil:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have two goose stories...

First one. My bro and I were out goose hunting about 7-8 years ago. we drop this goose and it was crippled. I jumped up and ran over to it and grabbed it with no problem. I buddy mine showed me a way of ringing its neck by folding it in half. Snap. Dead goose. I then threw on the pile and went back to drinking my coffee. moments later we start working some geese and I see some movement out of the corner of my eye. sure enough it was the "dead" goose running full spead across our spread. Neck flopping as it ran. For a second I thought it was gonna take off. right then my bro "dispatched" it with a BBB 10 ga. round. We never laughed so hard in our entire life.

2nd story was last fall, me and my buddies were hunting a cow pasture on the edge of a lake. every once in a while we would drop a cripple and it would take off to the other side so we bring a jon boat to get them when they do, even though I have a dog. Mind you, this lake is 400-500 yards wide. Its a haul. Well one morning we brought a flock in and dropped 6-7 with 2 cripples (need to do my clay shooting).

Right away I got into my boat and took after these birds. While I was doing that my dog was cleaning up the birds in the dekes. After she picked the last bird she saw that I was hauling after these to birds and decided to give chase as well. Now, I'm not a big fan of lettingmy dog chase cripples on the lake for 2 reasons. 1) it wears her out and 2) I have to shoot them on the water and prefer to keep her on shore until I release her. Well it was too late. I finished on bird and was heading to the other bird when I noticed she already had it. Unfortunately she had it by the butt. As I was rowwing to her the grab the bird, the goose got spooked and started to dive, taking my dogs head under every time it did. Kind of scary watching this bird take her under with each attempt to get away.

My first try I got up wind with the boat and almost ran her over. Luckily, I missed and had to turn around and go back to get the bird and save my dog. Finally I got to her and grabbed the bird. No more than I picked it up I heard a <thump> <thump>. It was my dogs legs as she was trying to climb into my boat. I grabbed her rump and heaved her into the boat were she thanked me by shaking off the water and licking my glasses.

Now by this time, I tired, soaked, can't see and I have nasty old wounded goose sitting the front of the boat and tired, wet hunting dog in the back with me in the middle. Talk about a recipe for disaster. the moment my dog realized this goose was a) still alive and b) a mear 3 feet away, well you could just about imagine what happened next. In a flash, she jumped past my and landed on the goose, knocking one of the oars in the lake. I quick snatch it out of the water before it gets away. I then turn to grab the goose, which still alive when I notice my dog pulling feathers out of its arse. Payback I guess. I then make the mistake of grabbing the goose by the neck and was going to then try my famous neck ringing trick my buddy showed(see story above) when all of a sudden <wap, wap, wap> This goose starts to hit me in the face with its wings. It knocked off my glasses, scrathed my cheek and gave me a fat lip. Now I want to pull feathers out its arse. I took this goose and sat on his head until I got back to shore. I then found a nice flat rock. layed it's head on the rock and <crunch> Dead goose.

I was soaked, exhausted, blooded and bruised. My dogs ened up with a sprained tail and puked any remaining fluids in the front of my boat. Darn goose feathers. And my buddies...Well, they never laughed so hard there entire life. I'm glad someone got a kick out of it.

DD


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It has been a long time since I had a showdown with a big old goose. Now I leave it up to my 85 lbs four-legged black bowling ball, when he was 4 months a big farm goose snapped onto the fur around his neck and ever since then it is 100 mph and he plows right over the cripples and they lay flat and he walks back, picks them up, and brings them in. Classic stuff.


----------



## benilliman2 (Apr 7, 2005)

About 3 years ago we had 6 geese come in while we were hunting the water managed to kill 4 and cripple one. I have a smaller yellow lab about 45 pounds and immediatly she goes for the cripple goose. As she grabs the goose it dives and takes her completely under the water. She emerges about 5 seconds later hacking sputtering etc like she cant figure out wtf happened. She swims back to the bank I kill the goose and she swims back out to get it. The first time in my life I had ever seen a goose take a dog under. Once I realized my dog was okay and not scarred for life the incedent became quite comical.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

While i was hunting in Pierre sd a few weekends ago, we had a flock come over us while we were pass shooting. we managed to drop three out of the group, two little guys and a really big one. the big goose was just wounded and he was p*ssed off. the guys that were in the pit next to us let their dog go after it when i was about half way out to it. i figured the goose was done for but the goose had differnt plans. he preceded to open up his wings and peck the dog right in the nose, sending the dog running back to his owner. so i get 5 feet from it then it came after me. this was the only time i have ever been scared of a goose, but after a split second i realize that i am a human and it was a goose, so i kicked it in the head. this stunned it long enough for me to ring its neck. geese really have a mean side sometimes.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I had the meanest goose encounter the other day. I was hunting and I woulded 2 geese. I went after them in a field, and the damn things started to chase me. They were flapping ther wings and chasing me. There atitude stoppped after they got a shot each of BB shot to their heads


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha man im doing that next year i dont care what my dad or grandpa says im just going to let them know what pure Steel tastes like not just steal but BB!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

There was a kid who went out to pick up a crane that had been shot in ND and the crane pecked at him and ended putting his beak all the way through the boys hand.


----------

